# Any FMA in Phoenix?



## cfr

I live in Anthem and work downtown. Not sure I want to take it but thought Id see if it was available.

Thanks.


----------



## thekuntawman

hi 

please email dcmuhammad@gmail.com


----------



## tsefreeflow

I teach Tacosa Cadena Eskrima (Serrada) here in Phoenix, Actually Surprise =0)

Email me if you want at tsefreeflow@yahoo.com

Or you can check the site link below.


----------



## arnisador

A Google search on _eskrima phoenix_ turns up numerous hits!


----------



## John J

There are only a few FMA players in PHX and surrounding areas. 

There is a JKD group both in Mesa and Scottsdale found in the Yellow Pages. 

A Sayoc training group in Chandler www.azkali.com

Gerald Toki of Villabrille-Largusa Kali in Glendale
http://ewaboy1149.tripod.com/index.htm

Tom Caufield (sp?) of Vinas Lapu-Lapu Arnis in Goodyear. He teaches Tae Kwon Do and Arnis. I think you can find it in the Yellow Pages.

There is a new Pekiti Tirsia training group that started in PHX. Visit www.pt-go.com and search instructors. 

Manong Sam Buot used to teach Balintawak in Chandler. He can be reaches at Sam@Buot.Net. 

One of GM Bobby Taboada's student George Bell teaches Tae Kwon Do and Balintawak in Mesa. www.themartialway.com

And Mike who already replied...

Good luck with your FMA endeavors!

JohnJ
www.swacom.com


----------



## mmiller

Hi John, i cant seem to find any info for PT training groups in the Phx area...am i missing something?
Also, what can you tell me about Gerald Toki and the Villabrille-Largusa brand of Kali...have you had any experience?

Michael


----------



## John J

> i cant seem to find any info for PT training groups in the Phx area...am i missing something? Also, what can you tell me about Gerald Toki and the Villabrille-Largusa brand of Kali...have you had any experience?



Hmm?...that is odd. I guess their representation was short lived. I know there was a group there because because the same guys corresponded with me about starting a training group in AZ prior to reaching out to the PTK organization. They were listed on the PTK site but looks like they were now removed. They even had a website offering PTK and Self-Defense.  

As far as Gerald Toki and the Villabrille system. I have only corresponded with them during my stay in AZ but was unable to visit their group. 

BTW...did WE ever correpond? Your name sounds familiar.  

JohnJ


----------



## mmiller

Yes, i believe we spoke about a year or so ago...i was inquiring about starting a long distance training group in AZ. You had said there were afew people interested but not enough at that point to really start something. I was trying to get more people togather for you but things fell through and nobody seemed like they were really welling to commit to training with me. In the meantime i have had several injuries and pretty much been on and off of training for about a year now...i have been slowy trying to find out about different groups in this area for future training. I really am interested in the Sayoc group, and also would have liked to work with the Pekiti Tirsia group if they were still available. Are you still back East? Michael


----------



## John J

> You had said there were afew people interested but not enough at that point to really start something.


 
As mentioned, this former PTK group contacted me so it was not the interest that was of concern...it was the idea of a group starting under my banner without having trained with me or even met me for that matter. I am a proponent of establishing a brotherhood. A group set on trust and standards. The number of representation is not my concern, it is the quality of the representation.       




> I really am interested in the Sayoc group


 
Have you contacted the guys from AZKALI.com? I believe they still have a training group despite the handful of individuals that broke off. 



> Are you still back East?


 
Yes, still in MD but by the end of the year...I will be back in AZ for good. I intend on starting a self preservation training center and probably start a training group for die-hard FMA players.


----------



## mmiller

John, i wholeheartedly agree with you concerning a brotherhood, trust, and standards...quality is of the utmost importance!

Yes, i have contacted the Sayoc group...i'm just trying to recover from some injuries/surgeries so i can be able to begin training full pace again.

Great to hear you are comming back this way!

What kinds of ideas do you have for the self preservation training center?   I would be welling to help in anyway i could to be able to bring something like that to this area!   
From the time you return to the valley, when do you estimate you might have things up and running?

I know Michael Jaco from Tactical Awareness School www.tacticalawareness.com also plans to open a center in the near future...it will be great to have you as well as a Navy SEAL instructor running courses out here!

Is there an e mail i can reach you at for future updates?

Michael


----------



## mmiller

John, i just talked with Tim Waid from the PTK organization...he said that group may or may not resume training.   I guess the main guy is involved with some other things at the moment, teaching Muay Thai etc


----------



## John J

> What kinds of ideas do you have for the self preservation training center? I would be welling to help in anyway i could to be able to bring something like that to this area!


 
While the training is not totally unique, I believe the programs will be and is geared for adults only. The focus is to instill the essentials of self-defense in a timely, no-nonsense manner. There are other areas I hope to also provide in line with the programs.   



> From the time you return to the valley, when do you estimate you might have things up and running?


 
I will not be there till Fall and depending on how quick I get settled will determine whether or not I can start the business. Right now, just going through the research and formalities in that area. 



> I know Michael Jaco from Tactical Awareness School www.tacticalawareness.com also plans to open a center in the near future...it will be great to have you as well as a Navy SEAL instructor running courses out here!


 
Jaco is from the Sayoc org. so he is an alternative from the Chandler group under Elmore.   



> Is there an e mail i can reach you at for future updates?


 
Check your PM.

Regards,
John


----------



## mmiller

Thanks John


----------



## fightinisfun

One of my old girl friends used to date the guy who was running the Pakiti (spelling) group in Phoenix. His name is Rob but I cannot remember his last name, which is why I'm looking on this link. I've trained with him twice at seminars. One was an MMA here in Tucson. 

I can't say anything about his Kali since it was an MMA seminar but I can say he is an EXPLOSIVE ATHLETE and freakishly strong. I know because he worked me over for about an hour without even breaking a sweat. This is saying allot because I used to wrestle in college so I'm no slug.

I was told by someone on another forum that he was living in Israel for a time training exclusively in their systems but who knows, which is why I'm looking for him here.

If anyone knows if he is still living down in Phoenix let me know.
Chris


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com

Hello Michael,

Please let me know if you have any difficulty contacting the Arizona Sayoc group, also, if you have the chance to work with Mike Jaco definitely take the opportunity. In 2003 I got the chance to work with himand several active Team members and can't wait until I can again. (this is specifically in the realm of Awareness and Tactical training)

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net
www.Sayoc.com


----------



## mmiller

Thanks Guro Steve, i will let you know if i have any trouble.

I have heard nothing but good about Michael Jaco...i would love the chance to be able to work with him!

Michael


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com

Hello again Michael,

Great! I agree Mr. Jaco has great material, I just want more time to be able to go and train with him!!

Also, next week more new material will be added to the public page of my website.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net
www.Sayoc.com


----------



## cfr

The people recommended here are either unreachable or too far away. I thought I'd revive the thread in hopes that maybe someone new is available? JKD would definately work as well.


----------



## John J

There is another JKD group aside from Mesa in Scottsdale. You may wanna look them up. 

I will be starting a Kali Ilustrisimo Chapter in Surprise once I am settled. I am scheduled to move there by mid-September. If your still looking, feel free to contact me via bakbakan@aol.com

JohnJ
www.swacom.com
www.ilustrisimousa.com


----------



## cfr

The JKD group is going MMA, according to an assistant instructor. 

Thanks!


----------



## kuntawguro

I will be visiting  the Tempe/Phoenix area from 12-10til 12 -16-09. If anyone wants to workout or if ya just want to hang for a day or two, contact me.


----------



## geezer

kuntawguro said:


> I will be visiting  the Tempe/Phoenix area from 12-10til 12 -16-09. If anyone wants to workout or if ya just want to hang for a day or two, contact me.



Damn. I usually train with some other guys in Tempe at Kiwanis Park on Sundays... but this weekend is going to be the weekend from hell and I'll be working straight through.  I will mention this post to some friends. Anyway Buzz, I hope you enjoy your stay here in Arizona.


----------

